
Show HN: Calenvy.com – YC alum launches new scheduling app powered by email - alexS
https://calenvy.com
======
whydoineedthis
You want access to read my company emails? As a sys admin, this is abhorrent.

Consent to Access Your Email Conversations and Files BY UTILIZING THE SITE,
CONTENT, FILES AND/OR SERVICES, YOU CONSENT TO ALLOW NOTED TO ACCESS EMAILS IN
YOUR EMAIL ACCOUNT. BY POSTING FILES, AUTHENTICATING YOUR EMAIL CREDENTIALS OR
SHARING MESSAGES, YOU CONSENT TO SHARE ACCESS TO THE CONTENT OF THOISE FILES
AND THOSE MESSAGES WITH OTHER USERS IN YOUR ACCOUNT.

------
peternicky
Come on fellas, you don’t even have a screenshot or a text-based list of
reasons why I should spend my valuable time signing up for an account?

Why should I trust you guys with my critical data?

Adding some combination of “YC-alumni/backed” to showHN titles is a pet peeve
that seems similar to click bait titles. It’s like name dropping in-lieu of
properly describing the offering.

------
boltzmannbrain
I hope this works seamlessly in my emailing/scheduling workflow, or better yet
replaces it entirely. Some quick feedback:

1\. Terms of service seem over-bearing (see @whydoineedthis)

2\. Show me a demo before making me provide personal info (email) and consent.

3\. Yellow button on yellow background, ugh

4\. "Made with happiness and abundant goodness." Cool, prove it. Show me who's
behind this.

------
nautical
Some Critique :

1) The twitter account seems suspended and github link is also dead at the
end.

2) I had to scroll and read the fine print in second block to understand what
this is about.

3) No privacy policy or any information about the founders

~~~
alexS
This thread is interactive with the site, so any comments could result in
changes within minutes.

1) Fixed 2) I need a screenshot at the top showing how it schedules meetings
for you powered by email. Its like Posterous, only for scheduling. 3) the
project is going to be open source, so hopefully soon we'll have info on the
founders.

